# aquarium safe Iron powders



## a1Matt (22 Sep 2008)

I am about to 'have a play' with my nutrient levels and increase the level of iron to see if this helps out my plants (am thinking in particular of my swords).  I am happy with my method for doing this (I'll be using the EI approach, nicely explained by the man himself Mr Barr in this post here: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1648&p=17202&hilit=iron#p17358 ).

My next step is sourcing the cheapest iron powder that is safe for the tank.  So I am searching via the usual suspects; AE, ebay, garden direct, etc.

I don't feel lost as such within the choices available (although the wikipedia article on iron left me none the wiser  ). I am more curious to see if there is any words of wisdom proferred from the gurus on here   

This looks like a safe form:  "Ferrous Sulphate (Iron II sulphate) hepyahydrate, FeSO4.7H2O, Technical grade 99%" and is near enough the same price with postage via an ebay seller as it is on AE without postage. ( http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ferrous-Sulphate- ... 286.c0.m14 )

The following is is a fantastic price (and wil last a long time, if not forever!), but is probably too good to be true, so I have asked the seller for more info: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ASG-SULPHATE-OF-I ... .m20.l1116

Garden direct have no fewer than 5 different types of iron    If anybody wants to shed light on there varying degrees of suitability I'll happily read the replies   :
http://www.gardendirect.co.uk/fertilise ... -5_147_204

thanks for reading


----------



## JamesC (22 Sep 2008)

Don't go for the iron sulphate as it soon becomes unusable in aquarium conditions. Get one which is chelated such as this one from Garden Direct - http://www.gardendirect.co.uk/chelated-iron-ph-68-p-885. I have this at home and brought it in the days before AE when I had to make my own ferts. Still seems fine today but haven't used it for a while.

But if it's going to be mainly for your swords then I'd go for some iron rich root tabs personally.

James


----------



## a1Matt (22 Sep 2008)

Thanks James.  Without your reply I might well have gone ahead and bought the iron sulphate   

I did a google on chelated iron and found this article which talks about chelation a bit more ( http://www.solufeed.com/chelates.html ).  I found it paricularly interesting that not only should the iron be chelated but that all metals in the trace mix should also be in a chelated form or they will 'unchelate' the iron!

I weighed up getting root tabs vs dry powders, and am going with the powders as I feel that I will be better able to gauge the effectiveness (if any!) and more importantly tweak the dosage more easily with this method.  

I am not ruling out using root tabs in the future.  This would lead to other questions such as, has anyone made their own root tabs (not just for iron but any\all nutrients), and would these ( http://www.echemist.co.uk/Product.aspx?ProductId=3224 ) be suitable for use as iron root tabs!  :?:


----------



## JamesC (22 Sep 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> This would lead to other questions such as, has anyone made their own root tabs (not just for iron but any\all nutrients), and would these ( http://www.echemist.co.uk/Product.aspx?ProductId=3224 ) be suitable for use as iron root tabs!  :?:


I've experimented with DIY root tabs. Made up mixes and put them in ice cubes. Got to get them in the substrate quick before they melt. At the moment I'm using 'Miracle-Gro Controlled Release Plant Food Tablets' which I buy from B&Q or you can get them here - http://www.gardendirect.co.uk/miraclegro-controlled-release-plant-food-tablets-33-x-5g-tablet-p-1620. Seem to be working great for me but they do contain some ammonium, not that it worries me. Got a Crypt Wendtii that has grown enormous.

James


----------



## a1Matt (22 Sep 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> I've experimented with DIY root tabs. Made up mixes and put them in ice cubes. Got to get them in the substrate quick before they melt.



Fascinating stuff.  I am not surprised that you have been there, seen it, done it and got the t-shirt already    I am surprised to hear you mention ice cubes though!  



			
				JamesC said:
			
		

> At the moment I'm using 'Miracle-Gro Controlled Release Plant Food Tablets' which I buy from B&Q or you can get them here - http://www.gardendirect.co.uk/miraclegro-controlled-release-plant-food-tablets-33-x-5g-tablet-p-1620. Seem to be working great for me but they do contain some ammonium, not that it worries me. Got a Crypt Wendtii that has grown enormous.



Sounds good.  I will definitely have to try this at some point in the future 8)


----------

